# Veterans clothing drive



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am putting together a veterans clothing drive for the VA hospital. They are in need of levi's, boots and winter coats. Here is the link to the Facebook Event with all the info:
https://www.facebook.com/events/444633692242291/

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.

Dan


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great and worthy cause!


----------

